# I'm in need of help



## R_Thentic

I flashed by Charge back to stock and the flash was successful but now my phone will only boot into android recovery system recovery 3e. When I select the "reboot system now" option, i only get to the android boot animation before it loops.

This is the message that comes up when i boot:

--bootmode=7 from cmdline...
E:Can't mount/dev/block/mmcblk0p1
(No such file or directory)

--Movi_check Start..!!
movinand open fail
Movinand Checksum Confirmation Fail
lfs pass open fail

-- movi_checking undone!...
#MANUAL MODE#


----------



## shrike1978

Try the steps in this thread: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1111486


----------



## R_Thentic

shrike1978 said:


> Try the steps in this thread: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1111486


I tried that and I'm still booting in CVM


----------



## RandomSnapple

R_Thentic said:


> I tried that and I'm still booting in CVM


Try re-flashing stock with odin, along with the charge pit file to redo your partitions.


----------



## ceredics

"R_Thentic said:


> I tried that and I'm still booting in CVM


Try again and thoroughly make sure you have the things put in the right places and that certain things are checked. If not then just Odin humble or the ep3 leak whoch should fix you.


----------



## ceredics

"RandomSnapple said:


> Try re-flashing stock with odin, along with the charge pit file to redo your partitions.


What a coincidence!


----------



## R_Thentic

RandomSnapple said:


> Try re-flashing stock with odin, along with the charge pit file to redo your partitions.


I've tried that multiple times with different files. Still boots in CVM


----------



## rj57

R_Thentic said:


> This is the message that comes up when i boot:
> 
> --bootmode=7 from cmdline...
> E:Can't mount/dev/block/mmcblk0p1
> (No such file or directory) <-----


Looks like your internal sdcard is nuked. Probably not fixable.
_____________________________
Rooted and Bloat frozen Stock EE4
V6 SuperCharger


----------



## R_Thentic

rj57 said:


> Looks like your internal sdcard is nuked. Probably not fixable.


So do I get a new sd card or do I have to get a new phone?


----------



## jmjohnson1717

No you need to odin the EE4 ODIN along with the pit file. Put the pit file in the pit section and make sure the box that says repartition is checked and uncheck the auto reboot box. This is a common voodoo error the partitions are messed up if done correctly this will fix it.


----------



## rj57

R_Thentic said:


> So do I get a new sd card or do I have to get a new phone?


I don't think that it is replaceable. It may be soldered in.

_____________________________
Rooted and Bloat frozen Stock EE4
V6 SuperCharger


----------



## cujo6801

"rj57 said:


> I don't think that it is replaceable. It may be soldered in.
> 
> _____________________________
> Rooted and Bloat frozen Stock EE4
> V6 SuperCharger


What... what do you think soldered in the sd card?.... not to sound mean but you are joking right....


----------



## BigRoe71

cujo6801 said:


> What... what do you think soldered in the sd card?.... not to sound mean but you are joking right....


He means that the sd card is a piece of hardware that is soldered into the phone. Aka, it is most likely not replacable.


----------



## rj57

cujo6801 said:


> What... what do you think soldered in the sd card?.... not to sound mean but you are joking right....


I'm not talking about the external 32 gb one. The pictures that I have seen of the guts seem to indicate that all of the parts on the board are surface mounted.

_____________________________
Rooted and Bloat frozen Stock EE4
V6 SuperCharger


----------



## R_Thentic

Anyone have any links to a valid EE4? The ones I've downloaded have failed to flash


----------



## cujo6801

"rj57 said:


> I'm not talking about the external 32 gb one. The pictures that I have seen of the guts seem to indicate that all of the parts on the board are surface mounted.
> 
> _____________________________
> Rooted and Bloat frozen Stock EE4
> V6 SuperCharger


 sorry ...my bad....


----------



## rj57

R_Thentic said:


> Anyone have any links to a valid EE4? The ones I've downloaded have failed to flash


I use the one from this post.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=15714330

_____________________________
Rooted and Bloat frozen Stock EE4
V6 SuperCharger


----------



## R_Thentic

rj57 said:


> I use the one from this post.
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=15714330


I tried that one and it failed on me


----------



## dwitherell

R_Thentic said:


> I tried that one and it failed on me


Maybe try to download it again. Also, are you ODINing with the battery in?


----------



## R_Thentic

dwitherell said:


> Maybe try to download it again. Also, are you ODINing with the battery in?


I tried it with and without the battery


----------



## quarky42

I used SamsungPST and CI510_VZW_ED1_ALL_ONE-LTE-CP_REV03_user_CL986330.tar.md5 from here: http://www.mydroidworld.com/forums/...harge-full-factory-tar-flashing-software.html Of course that file has to be extracted with 7-zip to decompress it. (You may have already noticed the .7z extension on it, when you want the extracted .md5 instead) The MD5 (using hashcalc for example) of the extracted file should be: a833e8629fe5c336a84d488ed446982b

You will need the PIT file loaded into the SamsungPST AND you must checkmark the "Repartition" option as well as have it setup to flash the .md5 file. I did this, myself, today and know it works. I had semi-bricked my Charge today by using the PIT file in Odin with a GingerBread release just to try it. I didn't expect it to work. It caused me to loop into the same factory recovery.

I got SamsungPST from here for sure: http://www.mydroidworld.com/forums/...harge-full-factory-tar-flashing-software.html

I think that is where I got EE4 from also, but you can verify the MD5 of the extracted file.


----------



## shrike1978

quarky42 said:


> I used SamsungPST and CI510_VZW_ED1_ALL_ONE-LTE-CP_REV03_user_CL986330.tar.md5 from here: http://www.mydroidworld.com/forums/...harge-full-factory-tar-flashing-software.html Of course that file has to be extracted with 7-zip to decompress it. (You may have already noticed the .7z extension on it, when you want the extracted .md5 instead) The MD5 (using hashcalc for example) of the extracted file should be: a833e8629fe5c336a84d488ed446982b
> 
> You will need the PIT file loaded into the SamsungPST AND you must checkmark the "Repartition" option as well as have it setup to flash the .md5 file. I did this, myself, today and know it works. I had semi-bricked my Charge today by using the PIT file in Odin with a GingerBread release just to try it. I didn't expect it to work. It caused me to loop into the same factory recovery.


The PIT file worked with EP1, but just like it sounds like you did, I bootlooped after trying it with EP3 last week. I don't completely understand it either. The partition table should be the same, but there is apparently somethign not playing nice there.


----------



## quarky42

I have had bad luck with the PIT file and anything above EE4. If memory doesn't fail me, I think it had to do with how the EE4 was created and how complete it was. Something about the EE4 + PIT combination and SamsungPST is legit...while higher versions and the PIT file are lacking a little something-something. Wish I could explain it better than that, but I don't remember all the details.


----------



## anoninja118

the PIT file is only for 2.2 froyo stock roms that's why it works fine with ED1/ED2/EE4 and not GB

Sent from my 4G Droid Charge using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Raziel36

Had this problem earlier. Tried everything. Only thing that got me back up was using the pit file by itself, in Odin, with repartition checked. After it finished, I did the ED1 Odin(from the link in the first reply to this thread). No other stock Odin file would work.

Tried all linked versions in the "brick recovery" threads, TBH app.. all of them.. only one worked. Of course, it was the last one I tried lol


----------



## R_Thentic

Thanks for the help everyone. I wound up going to Verizon and they sent me another phone (which I have now.)


----------



## cujo6801

"R_Thentic said:


> Thanks for the help everyone. I wound up going to Verizon and they sent me another phone (which I have now.)


 glad to hear it all worked out in the end....


----------



## lane32x

R_Thentic said:


> Thanks for the help everyone. I wound up going to Verizon and they sent me another phone (which I have now.)


I have a question, which I didn't see anybody ask:

When you were using ODIN, what button were you hitting when you were flashing files (did you hit PDA or PHONE) ?
Just checking, so that you might prevent this from happening again later on.


----------



## R_Thentic

lane32x said:


> I have a question, which I didn't see anybody ask:
> 
> When you were using ODIN, what button were you hitting when you were flashing files (did you hit PDA or PHONE) ?
> Just checking, so that you might prevent this from happening again later on.


I always used PDA. I already know that hitting PHONE messes up your phone.


----------

